# Decorations



## SteveC (Apr 25, 2013)

First off I want to say sorry if this topic has been posted in the past.

I was really thinking of making my own decorations. I have done stuff with PVC but my question is:

1)Has anyone ever make decorations with legos. I know they float but that is not my concern my concern are they safe for the fish.


2) Is there paint that is safe for aquariums that will not hurt the fish once decorations are painted.

3) Does anyone have pics they can share.

Thank You for your time.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Krylon Fusion is safe. It bonds to plastic and turns into plastic, and is inert when dry.


----------



## SteveC (Apr 25, 2013)

TheOldSalt said:


> Krylon Fusion is safe. It bonds to plastic and turns into plastic, and is inert when dry.


Thanks you


----------

